# Weird gurgling when I breath in!



## joven

Anyone ever had this?
It sounds like when someone with a really bad chest infection breaths in yet I feel it under my diaphragm, no problems or pain breathing just this gurgling noise every time I inhale deeply.
Have just eaten my tea, but never had it before, bit like gurgling wind but high up below lungs and only on inspiration???


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Tehee I get a gurgling like a drain after Ive had a drink, I get some funny looks from my OH as its so loud! maybe thats it?


----------



## Deeni

I get this too! I have no idea what it is but it usually happens at night when I am lounging on the couch. I assumed it was all the food and water I drank for the day bubbling in my stomach. And since digestion is slow maybe it is all backing up??!! I hate it though as it makes me feel so gross!


----------



## joven

Yeah it worried me a bit to be honest, thought I might have a pneumothorax or something but seems to have gone now. Must have been stomach being full and the lungs putting pressure on as I breathed in. very bizarre!


----------



## mandapanda93

I get this too! Quite often actually! I think it's our intestines being pushed way up in our chest cavity. When you drink something, the first thing your intestines do is soak up the fluids. When there is still fluid in them, it gets swished around in there when our diaghram(sp?) goes up and down.
This is my theory anyway. It really does sound like fluid in the Lungs


----------



## hanelei

Yeah, it's really interesting where intestinal sounds come from these days- for me it's usually high up in my sides and in my lower back! Makes me realise just how much my insides have been rearranged, hope everything goes back to where it was again...


----------



## mayouro

Hi 
I just made second trimester and I just started feeling that also. Not sure what it is ,it's funny because I work in the operating room and I could think of a millio. Things but I will not freak myself or anyone either lol....
Every time I breathe in I hear it and I also have been having alot of mucous drAining I wonder its cold related or something to that effect I do know its uncomfortable.
Hang in there and know your not the only one dealing with this ,I mean that puts my mind at ease a l:shrug:


----------



## 1stOne

Hello,

I had/have this since before I could even feel baby so since the first trimester. I have no idea what it is but I did have the doctor listen to my lungs to make sure I wasn't coming down with a cold or had fluid in the lungs. Everything checked out fine. Just a strange feeling and sound when I breath in sometimes.


----------



## jlh213

I have gotten the same thing since about week 22! And my stomach grumbles CONSTANTLY!


----------

